# Chris Lilly Class In California This Weekend



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 24, 2007)

I'll be flying out Saturday to check out the Chris Lilly class at the Pomona Fairgrounds.

Just wondering if anyone else from the forum will be there (I know of at least one).

Many thanks to Thom Emery for getting the class together.  Chris doesn't do many classes and it was quite a coup to get him to come out for the California BBQ Association.  

I'll try to do a little write up and post pictures (if they are allowed to be taken).

Hey Chris if you're reading this whatever happened to that sweet young thing Peggy Bunker?  Any chance she'll be there?

Dallas


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 24, 2007)

Tell him I said Hi...I'll be the only one he knows by name!


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 24, 2007)

Good luck Dallas. Let us know how it went


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 24, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Tell him I said Hi...I'll be the only one he knows by name!



Will do Greg!


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 24, 2007)

Tell him if he is at his tent at MIM next year I will let him be in a pic with me.


----------



## chris1237 (Jul 24, 2007)

Sounds like it is going to be a good time. Have fun!!

I wish at least one of the major bbq competitors would do a class closer to where I lived.

Chris


----------



## Thom Emery (Jul 29, 2007)

Great Class With Chris 
Lots of fun having Dallas in  town
We had a special guest Friday when 
Ray Lampe stopped in
Chris shared some real secrets
He told me he probably wouldnt
 do another for a couple of years


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 29, 2007)

Thom,

Thanks so much for hosting this event and convincing Chris to teach a rare two day competition barbecue class.  This was truly one of the best classes I have ever attended.  Chris is a class act and he shared most of his techniques and even a few secrets that we have vowed to protect.  

Best of luck to you with your future endeavors as a Stumps distributor.  Also many thanks to all that volunteered their time, cookers, equipement and food to make this a great experience.

Dallas

(Paitiently waiting for his 1 a.m. red eye flight back home)


----------

